# 44.40 Western Arms revolver for $250.00. Good deal??



## johnhunter81 (Jun 17, 2012)

I walked into a local gun store today and looked at what I thought was a 44 western style handgun. I looked closer and it was a 44.40 Western Arms revolver. It has like a 6' inch barrel on it. I have never even heard of that caliber before today, and I did not find much info on the web about it. Anyone know what its worth? It's in great shape! It's on consignment at the gun store now. They are asking $250.00 out the door.
Thanks!
John


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I cannot tell you anything about the handgun, but I will say a few words about the caliber and ammunition.

.44-40 ammo is fairly hard to find in stores, and is usually expensive to buy when you finally find some. The price will be comparable to .44 Magnum ammunition, but the .44-40 does not begin to approach the .44 Mag's ballistic performance. The .44-40 uses a .427" diameter bullet, vs. the .429" bullets used in .44 Special and .44 Magnum ammunition, and the case has a slight taper; both of which combine to make reloading components and dies for this caliber less-common and more expensive. The sport of Cowboy Action Shooting has caused a resurgence of interest and use in the .44-40 and similar old-West calibers, otherwise prices for these cartridges would be REALLY high.

The caliber may be one reason that the price is so attractive, even if the gun is in great shape. It can be very hard to sell guns chambered in odd-ball/less-common/expensive calibers.


----------



## oldranger53 (Jun 10, 2012)

I agree completely. Go with the standard stuff whenever possible. Ya never when you'll be in backwoods USA and need a box of ammo. Most everywhere carries the .22;,.22WRM;.25;9mm;.38;.44spl;.44mag;.45acpn et al. 

I wanted a derringer chambered in 45-70 gvt, but passed it by because I was not confident about getting the ammo for it. !!

Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk


----------



## johnhunter81 (Jun 17, 2012)

That answers my question.. Thanks a lot! I'm sure it will find a good home, just not mine. 
John


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

oldranger53 said:


> I agree completely. Go with the standard stuff whenever possible. Ya never when you'll be in backwoods USA and need a box of ammo. Most everywhere carries the .22;,.22WRM;.25;9mm;.38;.44spl;.44mag;.45acpn et al.
> 
> I wanted a derringer chambered in 45-70 gvt, but passed it by because I was not confident about getting the ammo for it. !!
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk


You wanted a derringer in .45-70????? I did some shooting with a double derringer in .45 Colt and that thing tried to separate my thumb and forefinger further.

I don't know where you are located but .45-70 is not all that hard to get around here.

Bob Wright


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Hold on! Could that have been "American Western Arms?" If so that's an Italian clone, more or less, of the Colt. And they list a cylinder for $90, so you could order a .44 Special cylinder and have a dual-caliber gun. Most .44-40s now have bores running .429" so no problem. And some of those AWA guns have been color cased by Doug Turnbull. Maybe take a second look?

Bob Wright


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Bob Wright said:


> Hold on! Could that have been "American Western Arms?" If so that's an Italian clone, more or less, of the Colt. And they list a cylinder for $90, so you could order a .44 Special cylinder and have a dual-caliber gun. Most .44-40s now have bores running .429" so no problem. And some of those AWA guns have been color cased by Doug Turnbull. Maybe take a second look?
> 
> Bob Wright


If so, this puts a whole new spin on things. If the barrel mikes-out to the correct bore diameter that would allow the addition of a relatively inexpensive .44 Special cylinder, then I'd sure take a second look at it.

Bob, that cylinder would still require some fitting by a gunsmith (at least a timing check), wouldn't it? If so, how much do you think that would cost?


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

DJ said:


> Bob, that cylinder would still require some fitting by a gunsmith (at least a timing check), wouldn't it? If so, how much do you think that would cost?


Most likely minimum shop charge of around $50 to maybe $85. Could be just a drop-in fit, too.

Hoe good of terms are you with your gunsmith? Maybe just a courtesy thing?

Bob Wright


----------

